# "Monster Garage"



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I liked that show! I have several monster projects I'd like to build. First one of my buds has some 20' x 36" pipe left from a gas line job. I am going to build an indoor smoker/fireplace that will big big enough to swivel dutch ovens into. Kathleen told me that it will be "well tested" before it moves into its permanent location.

Other job is simply adding hydraulics to a V8 4x4 Dakota that doesn't go off the farm.


----------

